# 1924 Fordson Snow tractor



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

[ame=http://vimeo.com/2638558]Armstead Snow Motors on Vimeo[/ame]

This could well be the furure of tractoring!!!!
I wonder how it would go on Sand and if it would float???
Cheers
:aussie:


----------

